# Attention Web Savvy Peeps



## that's*satyrical (Nov 14, 2012)

We have our website through weebly right now and I've  noticed a lot of people have really cool breeding charts on their websites. I would love to add one to ours. Is it possible to do it with the site I have now and if so how would I go about it? Thanks!!!!


----------



## SheepGirl (Nov 14, 2012)

All you have to do, I believe, is make a table. If you have weebly then there should probably be a button or something that puts in a table for you. You probably would want 3 or 4 columns (buck, doe, kid, price/comments) and then you need as many rows as you have does, plus one for a header (if you have 4 does, you need 5 rows so the top can have a heading for each column).


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 14, 2012)

On my Weebly, I use the "Multiple Columns" option for my breeding page.  Then within each of the columns, I inserted a "Paragraph with picture".  Sometimes, I have created documents in Word, then copied them in but charts don't copy right.  For my genetics chart, I save it as a Jpeg in Paint, and then uploaded it as a picture.  (Hope that isn't as confusing as it sounds when I read it back---sounds like I am making up words   )


----------

